# Life after gun season??



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Has anyone had much luck bowhunting deer after the gun season? I usually give up after that except for the muzzleloading season. I still can take a doe or two and might try some more bowhunting. Any tips?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I've had alot of success during the late season hunting food sources that either are natural like honeysuckle and wild grapes to man made like corn or baited stations... Any place I hunt during the winter I'll spread some salt around which attracts the deer while the food source keeps them coming back.
If you don't use a crossbow then do try to pull your bow back to full draw while in stand at diff angles to make sure you can do just that... pull to full draw without drawing attention to your location...
Dress warm and I had more success hunting the evening hours then morning...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Almost forgot if you hunt with buddies small drives work awesome... Use the wind and your scent to push the deer more so then noise and place standers with the wind to their face...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I look forward to Muzzle season also. Atrk is right, drives work very well. I don't bow hunt much anymore but I have done good after gun season. It takes a few weeks for the deer to get back into a routine but once they do it almost like before gun season. Usually a whole lot colder though! Now after Muzzle season, I weep some  But it's only about 4 months until Fishing season starts again. What a horrible thought. Oh well make the most of, and have fun. Great time to scout for black powder though


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I've heard that the biggest deer are gotten by bow during Jan.? you just have to be tuff!!  find a good heavy traffic trail and stay warm!!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

what about the Fishing and Hunting show in FEB??in Cols.? that might help us get thru till fishing season??lol!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll be there. WE have a booth at the show. You guys better stop by and see us while your there. We'll be there all 4 days.Looking forward to meeting lots and lots of members!!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

DaleM said:


> We'll be there. WE have a booth at the show. You guys better stop by and see us while your there. We'll be there all 4 days.Looking forward to meeting lots and lots of members!!


i'll see you guys there atleast one day. I may be able to help out also if needed


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I shot one a few years back on the last day of the season. This was a beautiful doe in her prime!  I field dressed her and noted that she had two fawns developing in her womb.  I have not shot another doe that late in the season since then.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought a muzzleloader about 3 or 4 years ago to extend my gun season. I used it the first year and have had all my tags filled by the end of gun season since. Figures.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift,
I hope you had three tags available to tag them all. Yeah, That would be a bit different to get them with fetuses developing in them. I have never gotten one that late and thus have never experienced that one. But I plan to get out in the next few weeks a little bit. I have passed on bucks for this year up to this point because other than a couple of missed opportunities I just have not seen any quality bucks. Perhaps I can find them later this month.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had great luck in the late season. The key is finding the food, and cold weather. I won't have too much luck until there's some snow on the ground, but after that, they flock to my field. I always save a doe tag until the last week, just because I enjoy hunting in the snow more than any other time of the year.The does do have fetus' in them, but I've just learned to look past it.


----------

